# RMC Or AIMC?



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

I live in Islamabad, and judging from that I should choose Rawalpindi Medical College as it is near my house and I wont have to live in hostel, but I want to go to AIMC or KEMU in Lahore. Which college would be better for me?


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Anna Cristophe said:


> I live in Islamabad, and judging from that I should choose Rawalpindi Medical College as it is near my house and I wont have to live in hostel, but I want to go to AIMC or KEMU in Lahore. Which college would be better for me?


If you get into KE, that an ideal situation. Why would you compare AIMC with KE. Moreover if you get into any gov college its great. Plus if you want to stay in rwp/isl. Some other options which are far better are shifa and fouji foundation( they're private unis) the fees for both of these are high.


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

Bazish.khan1 said:


> If you get into KE, that an ideal situation. Why would you compare AIMC with KE. Moreover if you get into any gov college its great. Plus if you want to stay in rwp/isl. Some other options which are far better are shifa and fouji foundation( they're private unis) the fees for both of these are high.


Actually, I prefer AIMC over KE, for some reasons







Yeah their fees are high for private unis, I'm confused between RMC and AIMC, as my parents want me to stay in Islamabad, preferrably RMC, while i want to go to Allama Iqbal. I am overseas, currently.


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

Anna Cristophe said:


> I live in Islamabad, and judging from that I should choose Rawalpindi Medical College as it is near my house and I wont have to live in hostel, but I want to go to AIMC or KEMU in Lahore. Which college would be better for me?


Obviously because KEMU is the higher merit, you should choose KEMU, but even I like AIMC more. If you’re gonna be a hostelite in either, i would strongly suggest having a look at their hostels because not everyone can settle in a gov hostel (facilities are not so good). But if you can get into RMC, I’ve heard it’s really nice!


----------



## Manarati (Jan 22, 2018)

I’ve not heard amazing things about rmc, apparently it was blacklisted, but myself also going as an overseas student I suggest looking into Amc, from what I know it’s got an amazing faculty and a good mahol


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

richcookies said:


> Obviously because KEMU is the higher merit, you should choose KEMU, but even I like AIMC more. If you’re gonna be a hostelite in either, i would strongly suggest having a look at their hostels because not everyone can settle in a gov hostel (facilities are not so good). But if you can get into RMC, I’ve heard it’s really nice!


thanks  Yeah, I'll try visiting the colleges.. It'd help me decide, but I want to know about their pros and cons, comparison of aimc and rmc, so i can convince my parents maybe.. I'll also see the hostels, although I'll have to spend atleast a year there, anyway.

- - - Updated - - -



Manarati said:


> I’ve not heard amazing things about rmc, apparently it was blacklisted, but myself also going as an overseas student I suggest looking into Amc, from what I know it’s got an amazing faculty and a good mahol


You talking about Army medical, or Allama Iqbal? But yeah if Army medical, that's definitely got a good mahol


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Manarati said:


> I’ve not heard amazing things about rmc, apparently it was blacklisted, but myself also going as an overseas student I suggest looking into Amc, from what I know it’s got an amazing faculty and a good mahol


If by amc you mean army medical college, then what i've heard is completely opposite. My teacher studied from amc. And there's one thing that she told me every day... NOT TO GO TO AMC. She used to tell wierd stories. And by mahol i duno what type of MAHOL you're referring to😂😂, But i've not heard anything good bout amc. Maybe things have changed now but still...


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

Bazish.khan1 said:


> If by amc you mean army medical college, then what i've heard is completely opposite. My teacher studied from amc. And there's one thing that she told me every day... NOT TO GO TO AMC. She used to tell wierd stories. And by mahol i duno what type of MAHOL you're referring to😂😂, But i've not heard anything good bout amc. Maybe things have changed now but still...


Hmm.. I've heard that their hostel is nice, they wake you up for fajr, make sure you set your wardrobe, and they even take your phones for the first month or so, let you talk to your parents for a little while, and make you do workouts etc. so judging from that, i thikn atleast the hostel is good


----------



## Manarati (Jan 22, 2018)

yes I’m referring to amc, after graduating from there you’d be able to choose between USMLE and PLAB easily as their education I’ve heard is v good, even my father who went to KMC said AMC was one of the best back then and still has a good education system, mahol wise yes amc is more strict with uniform and all, but personally I think it’s worth it.


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

Manarati said:


> yes I’m referring to amc, after graduating from there you’d be able to choose between USMLE and PLAB easily as their education I’ve heard is v good, even my father who went to KMC said AMC was one of the best back then and still has a good education system, mahol wise yes amc is more strict with uniform and all, but personally I think it’s worth it.


I've also heard it has good reputation, oh KMC is one of the best there is, too. Yep you're right. Atleast, the students are more under control, especially for those who're not really used to the pakistan mahol, I believe they'll like it better mahol wise.


----------



## Mudassar Ejaz (Apr 20, 2019)

If you are a humourus type of a person you should go for KEMU. if you are some bookish person you should go for AIMC. you would get a good force to be a great doctor at AIMC by the way


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

Mudassar Ejaz said:


> If you are a humourus type of a person you should go for KEMU. if you are some bookish person you should go for AIMC. you would get a good force to be a great doctor at AIMC by the way


Oh I definitely like AIMC more  but I want to hear reviews about both AIMC and RMC actually (Rawalpindi Medical College). Also if anyone could tell me about SIMS, SZMC Lahore and FJMU, and send their views, I'd be grateful  Thanks!

- - - Updated - - -

I mean anyone already studying there, could they please tell me how's the environment, the teachers, the students overall, co-curricular activities and campus etc etc.. Thanks


----------



## fratres (Apr 5, 2019)

No #1 Job Site in Pakistan
Visit FRATRES PAKISTAN


pk.fratres.net
www.fratres.net


----------

